# Need apron handwheel pinion shaft for 10L



## Henry's Forge (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello,
I have an '86 Heavy 10 with taper attachment ser#22835R that is in need of some repair parts.
I need a pinion shaft  for the carriage handwheel and the front crossfeed screw.

And yes the lathe TIPPED OVER on the front while moving. It happened a week or so ago and I'm still sick over the mistake I made....enough said.:angry:

Any leads would be appreciated.I will post pics if I can figure out how.


                                                         Thanks, T.J.


----------



## Splat (Feb 24, 2013)

If no one here can help check with Joe at www.plazamachinery.com or Ted.


----------



## Earl (Feb 24, 2013)

I had a similar incident.  My mill tipped over and hit my Heavy 10.    Bent the crossfeed screw and broke the bushing.

Do you need the handwheel or just the pinion shaft?  I would have to take a look but I may have the shaft with the gear on the end.  I purchased a complet rebuilt apron (less handwheel) for a spare a couple of years ago.  Sometime later I obtained a handwheel that had a shaft with it.  


I have a brand new crossfeed screw and nut for a Heavy 10 with taper attachment.  I bought the wrong one for my lathe.  I think I paid $150 for it and would part with it for $110.


----------



## Henry's Forge (Feb 24, 2013)

Splat said:


> If no one here can help check with Joe at www.plazamachinery.com or Ted.


Thanks for the links.


Earl said:


> I had a similar incident.  My mill tipped over and hit my Heavy 10.    Bent the crossfeed screw and broke the bushing.
> 
> Do you need the handwheel or just the pinion shaft?  I would have to take a look but I may have the shaft with the gear on the end.  I purchased a complet rebuilt apron (less handwheel) for a spare a couple of years ago.  Sometime later I obtained a handwheel that had a shaft with it.
> 
> ...



PM sent sir.


----------



## Henry's Forge (Feb 26, 2013)

Earl said:


> I had a similar incident.  My mill tipped over and hit my Heavy 10.    Bent the crossfeed screw and broke the bushing.
> 
> Do you need the handwheel or just the pinion shaft?  I would have to take a look but I may have the shaft with the gear on the end.  I purchased a complet rebuilt apron (less handwheel) for a spare a couple of years ago.  Sometime later I obtained a handwheel that had a shaft with it.
> 
> ...



Another PM sent Earl, thank you.


----------

